# Cubertruck on Display in Los Angeles



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Electrek - half hour ago: Tesla Cybertruck is making display debut at the Petersen Automotive Museum - Electrek


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

For those of us who are not enamored with the Cybertruck design, your Cubertruck moniker seems much more appropriate.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/PetersenMuseum/posts/10158452338252402


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

I grabbed tickets for Sunday. My kid is more excited then I am.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274154526899974145
and more photos in comments.


----------

